# Thames Passenger Boats - ANY wanted!



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello,

Im interested to see any photos of ANY Thames passenger boats from the River Thames. Anything from the 1980s or 1990s would be of greater interest,yet any Thames tugs would also be great.

(Thumb)


----------



## Edwin M. (Dec 18, 2006)

Ben,

http://www.thamestugs.com

http://website.lineone.net/~alanann/picture.htm#thames

http://www.westminsterpier.co.uk/thefleet.htm

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Thames_Capital-Pleasure-Boats.html

I hope you can use this.

K. Rgds. Edwin M.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Ben

Have you got a copy of the following book?

Laurence Dunn's Thames Shipping
Publisher: Carmania Press
ISBN No. 0 9518656 17

Regards

NigelC


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi NigelC + Edwin

Thanks for the reply but sadly i have all of these links and this book...theres not much i dont have on the river to be honest.

I would however love to see any photos from the river from personal collections and so on.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

not good quaulity i'am afraid Sun X1X Atlantic Cock


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

Ocean Cock


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

How far back are you interested?
I have some old postcards and so on ....


----------



## Captain Meeky (Dec 27, 2006)

*Thames photos*

Nice to see someone with an interest in the Thames.
About a year ago, I bought about 250 original slides of Thames tugs, ferries, docks and other vessels from a friend of the family who's an antique dealer.
They were taken by a professional photographer who spent his days taking them.
I'll be having them all published soon, so I will email you when they are ready for viewing and hope you enjoy them.
They range from the 60's to the 90's.

Regards. Neil.


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

I work on the River Thames itself on passenger boats,workboats and so on. I have my own site (see my sig) which has over 2000 photos from the River,ranging from Tugs to barges,RNLI to Police...everything about the river i would love to see.

The slides you mention sound very interesting,especially the 1990s photos and 1980s. Hope you can publish a few soon for me to take a look at (Thumb)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Advert c1925*

Thought you may be interested in this advert 
that I found in a guide to Penzance, date approx 1925.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Very interesting treeve,thanks for posting. Do you have a better quality version for my site?


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll see what I can do for you ... PM your email addy.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------

